# Any tips for medicals, And any recommendations for recruitment agencies?



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi, we have our medicals next week, does anyone have any tips? what to eat or not to eat running up to the appointment etc etc. 

My boyfriend and I are both product Managers working in marketing/retail/production. Can anyone recommend any decent credible recruitment agencies for us to upload our CV's with or who to stay away from.

What's the price of a litre of petrol/diesel

Many Thanks

Michelle


----------

